# Effect of Turmeric compared to Joint Supplement



## Christmas Crumpet (13 February 2014)

I have a 21 year old hunter who is a bit arthritic and does need a bit of intervention to keep him on the road. I put him on Newmarket Joint Supplement when he came to live with us as I have always been advised to use this by the vet. It didn't seem to make a blind bit of difference and I felt I was just feeding it but there wasn't much benefit to him.

I then jumped on the Turmeric bandwagon about 3 weeks ago and seem to have a completely different horse. He's full of beans, trots down the road to the field pretty much sound and is jumping his socks off out hunting.

Can Turmeric seriously have had this much of an effect? And if so, it doesn't say much about NMJ as a joint supplement. It has meant I have reduced his danilon a little because he clearly doesn't need as much now as he did when just on a joint supplement. 

I am curious to know whether I should bother continuing to feed joint supplement if its obviously not having such an effect as the Turmeric. 

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 February 2014)

| am feeding turmeric and my once stiff 21 yr old mare is like a 4 yr old and now gallops her legs off with me and pulls.  My WB has a trot elevation I have never seen before. The interesting thing is that I did feed the WB turmeric previously but without the oil and pepper and it is definately with this addition that I have seen a difference in him. Many of the joint supplements also include turmeric, but I am not sure about the oil and pepper. 

I have a 4 yr old mare with aggressive ringbone. I have her on the turmeric and oil and pepper and I also continue to feed her a joint supplement as her condition is so bad and I want to maximise success with her.  Turmeric is brilliant in my opinion, it works via it's anti oxidant properties of removing acid build up etc - any joint supplement that works in a different wayfor example supplementing the ligaments/tissue would still be worthwhile in my opinion to cover another angle.


----------



## Clava (13 February 2014)

My friend finds the same results with turmeric as with Cortaflex. Turmeric has made my stiff pony full of beans too.


----------



## Sophskies (13 February 2014)

I can't add anything to this, but this is so interesting to me, I had no idea you could feed tumeric to help stiffness. Do you just feed it in powdered form like you get from tescos? And how much of it do you feed?


----------



## NellRosk (13 February 2014)

Sophskies said:



			I can't add anything to this, but this is so interesting to me, I had no idea you could feed tumeric to help stiffness. Do you just feed it in powdered form like you get from tescos? And how much of it do you feed?
		
Click to expand...

Join the group on facebook 'turmeric user group' it has loads of info. You need to feed it with a form of oil and ground black pepper.  The group has loads of info on where to buy the cheapest too.


----------



## pines of rome (13 February 2014)

I have only recently started mine on it, but I am seeing a difference already, the only downside for me is that my already spooky horse is even more hyper now!!!


----------



## 9tails (13 February 2014)

Oil and pepper you say?  What are the quantities needed please?


----------



## NellRosk (13 February 2014)

9tails said:



			Oil and pepper you say?  What are the quantities needed please?
		
Click to expand...

It says it all on the group but as a benchmark I give my horses 3 teaspoons a day with a mug of linseed and about 8 turns on a pepper mill


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (13 February 2014)

My horse was quite wild out hunting on Tues but so happy. Hurray for Turmeric!! 

So I should continue to feed joint supplement because it helps in a different way?


----------



## applecart14 (13 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Join the group on facebook 'turmeric user group' it has loads of info. You need to feed it with a form of oil and ground black pepper.  The group has loads of info on where to buy the cheapest too.
		
Click to expand...

I suggested using this herb early last year but have never put my horse onto it although I did buy a bag.  I think I will try.  He is already on slippery elm, which my vet calls 'sticky oak' and laughs in my face when I said I used it for my horse.  But like I explained to my vet, herbs have been around for thousands of years and long before vets came on the scene ...........


----------



## applecart14 (13 February 2014)

pines of rome said:



			I have only recently started mine on it, but I am seeing a difference already, the only downside for me is that my already spooky horse is even more hyper now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes this seems to be the problem!


----------



## 9tails (13 February 2014)

Does horse smell of curry?  Also, where do you go for your turmeric?  Chinese cash and carry?


----------



## bouncing_ball (13 February 2014)

NSJ is very expensive way to feed glucosamine HCl 99% purity. It has no other ingredients. 

Just buy straight glucosamine HCl 99% purity e.g. Aviform sell it. 

Works out a fraction of the price. Think is £39.90 for £1.5kgs which lasts 150 days. Should feed 10gms / 500kg horse.


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 February 2014)

There are many reports on horses becoming 'lively' 'spooky' and my belief is that if the horse is feeling pain free and mobile they will be more lively than usual. My mare was very lively and she has now settled down - still very forward going, but not pulling like a train anymore.  Some people have stopped feeding turmeric due to this 'liveliness' - I think that is a shame.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (13 February 2014)

Thanks for that Bouncing_Ball. I will have a look right now. 

9tails - no horse doesn't smell of curry!!


----------



## TrasaM (13 February 2014)

I started taking it about 5 days ago. I tsp mixed with cocoanut oil and ground pepper. I'm sure that my joints feel better already but I'm sorry to day that I'm no livelier as yet..fingers crossed lol. I started using it to see if it'll help my psoriasis ..early days yet. 
I would think that the horses being more lively is more due to them feeling better and celebrating it by being a bit more active. However is I start getting more spooky or hyperactive I will report back


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 February 2014)

TrasaM said:



			I started taking it about 5 days ago. I tsp mixed with cocoanut oil and ground pepper. I'm sure that my joints feel better already but I'm sorry to day that I'm no livelier as yet..fingers crossed lol. I started using it to see if it'll help my psoriasis ..early days yet. 
I would think that the horses being more lively is more due to them feeling better and celebrating it by being a bit more active. However is I start getting more spooky or hyperactive I will report back 

Click to expand...

Yes I am taking it too and whilst my shoulders are less achey I feel no livelier. i have however lost a stone in weight - now whether that is down to the turmeric who knows.  My son is taking it for his ezcema and we are hopeful of it being helpful.


----------



## 9tails (13 February 2014)

Horse and I will be starting turmeric in short order, especially if we won't smell of curry.  Me for a stone in weight loss, her because I like lively horses.


----------



## monte1 (13 February 2014)

I have been feeding my two turmeric about a tablespoon per day and they have veg oil in feed, didnt know about the pepper though, does it have to be a particular oil, or will any do? will read the FB page and catch up


----------



## TrasaM (13 February 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			Yes I am taking it too and whilst my shoulders are less achey I feel no livelier. i have however lost a stone in weight - now whether that is down to the turmeric who knows.  My son is taking it for his ezcema and we are hopeful of it being helpful.
		
Click to expand...

How long have you been using it for and how much do you take? Am away from home and can't find cocoanut oil so I'm mixing it with olive oil today.


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 February 2014)

9tails said:



			Horse and I will be starting turmeric in short order, especially if we won't smell of curry.  Me for a stone in weight loss, her because I like lively horses.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 February 2014)

TrasaM said:



			How long have you been using it for and how much do you take? Am away from home and can't find cocoanut oil so I'm mixing it with olive oil today.
		
Click to expand...

I am currently taking HealthSpan's tablet form of extracted Turmeric giving high curcumin and I have bought some higher concerntrate from Nature's Best - each of their tablets is the equivalent to the turmeric you would use in a curry.

I always take them in the evening so that you have oils in your stomach from other foods and I don't take pepper - I don't like pepper.


----------



## TrasaM (13 February 2014)

Thanks Yas&C.. Will keep on with my home brew for now then see about getting ready mix


----------



## paulineh (13 February 2014)

Turmeric is an Oil soluble spice so needs the oil for the gut to be able to digest it. The oil has to be Coconut (The best choice) Linseed (If you feed Micronized Linseed you do not need to add another oil)or Olive oil. Other oils are too high in Omega 6. The Black Pepper is added because the piperine which is found in Black Pepper boosts the  bio availability of Turmeric an extra aid to digestion. The Black Pepper needs to be freshly ground to release the Piperine 

Turmeric is a  Powerful Antioxidant and a Potent anti-inflammatory it is also anti-viral and anti-bacterial and a pain killer. There are no side effect in taking it and has no contra indications with other medicines.

Turmeric can be taken by all animals and humans although you have to be careful if Gastric Ulcers are present or suspected.

There have been some really good results although some times it takes longer and you need a greater amount.


----------



## LadyRascasse (14 February 2014)

Started last week with my lad who has suspected pastern joint arthritis (xrayed and scanned but not nerve blocked as he wouldn't allow it), however farrier found an abscess mid week so I don't know if the turmeric has had an effect. He is also on Cortavet and danilon (down to 2 a day from 3) I plan to use the stuff I have then take him off it and see if he goes backwards. I feel that perhaps the minor abnormalities found on his xrays weren't effecting him and that he had this deep rooted abscess brewing from a concussion pratting around in the field. But we will see.


----------



## Vodkagirly (14 February 2014)

LadyRascasse said:



			Started last week with my lad who has suspected pastern joint arthritis (xrayed and scanned but not nerve blocked as he wouldn't allow it), however farrier found an abscess mid week so I don't know if the turmeric has had an effect. He is also on Cortavet and danilon (down to 2 a day from 3) I plan to use the stuff I have then take him off it and see if he goes backwards. I feel that perhaps the minor abnormalities found on his xrays weren't effecting him and that he had this deep rooted abscess brewing from a concussion pratting around in the field. But we will see.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you mention this, 2 years ago mine had suspected arthritis in the fetlock, nerve blocks positive but x rays negative. A few weeks later and abscess came out. We have had a similar lameness twice since and both times a abscess comes out a week or so later.


----------



## vam (14 February 2014)

Starting to get very tempted to try this as horse fractured his knee nearly 6 months ago and im thinking of it as a more perventative measure for the future. He is already on miconised linseed so i dont think it will be any great effort to add the termeric and pepper.


----------



## Meems (14 February 2014)

I've been feeding it for two weeks, not really seen much difference yet but then we haven't really been able to do a lot in this weather.   I just fed turmeric for the first week and introduced the pepper the second week, she bolts her food down anyway, I'm not even sure she's noticed it tastes any different!   

I will carry on, we're up to heaped tablespoon now, don't think I should be giving her any more than that, but if anyone knows better please enlighten me!


----------



## Bojangles (14 February 2014)

Can you use sunflower oil or veg oil instead of coconut ? I think I might try it again.  Thanks


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (14 February 2014)

The basics are to feed the turmeric with either coconut, olive or linseed oil (or micronised linseed) and freshly ground black pepper. How much you feed is up to you. Sunflower and veg oil are not recommended nor is cod liver oil.


----------



## pipper (14 February 2014)

What is the lowest dose of Micronised linseed to use with the tumeric - my girl is a good doer so dont want to add any extra calories. thanks


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2014)

TrasaM said:



			I started taking it about 5 days ago. I tsp mixed with cocoanut oil and ground pepper. I'm sure that my joints feel better already but I'm sorry to day that I'm no livelier as yet..fingers crossed lol. I started using it to see if it'll help my psoriasis ..early days yet. 
I would think that the horses being more lively is more due to them feeling better and celebrating it by being a bit more active. However is I start getting more spooky or hyperactive I will report back 

Click to expand...

Is that per day? Is it palatable?


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2014)

As a separate question, if I was to make up a tub of linseed, and pepper to give to my YO every week would the pepper still work? It says it has to be freshly ground, but I'm assuming that this is instead of the powdered 'table pepper' you can get?


----------



## TrasaM (14 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Is that per day? Is it palatable?
		
Click to expand...

I mix two doses at once. I couldn't find any guidelines so though I'd start with one tsp a day. I roll it into little pellets and take with water so it doesn't taste of anything much. Just have to be careful to wash hands immediately or you end up with very yellow fingers x
Sorry.. Just re read. I mix 2 tsp turmeric to one of cocoanut oil + ground pepper = two days supply.


----------



## 3Beasties (14 February 2014)

Joint supplements never helped my TB but I believe Tumeric is.

He has navicular and arthritis. He has struggle for the last few years every time the farrier came. Almost falling over when having his back hooves done. On Wednesday he was shod for the first time since being on tumeric and he was so much happier, stood like a 'normal' horse and this as despite the fact that he has been stabled for 10 days solid which should have left him stiff as a board. I hacked him out yesterday for the first time in a month, straight from the stable, so again should be stiff as a board but he felt great. On the way home he was like a 4 year old on speed but I'm this may be due to being in with no work for so long!

I haven't ridden him enough yet to know if it's really helping but just going from the above I think it is working in some way.


----------



## 9tails (15 February 2014)

I've bought the turmeric from a local asian supermarket, one kilo for £2.49.  I presume ground turmeric is OK?  And a black pepper mill from Aldi at 89p.  I already feed micronised linseed so we're good to go this evening.


----------



## marmalade76 (15 February 2014)

Does it make humans smell of curry?


----------



## Joanne4584 (16 February 2014)

Bertie has been on it for 2 weeks now. I haven't noticed a difference yet but that may be because I've had to introduce the turmeric very slowly. The first day I put in a whole teaspoon and he wouldn't touch his feed! He wouldn't even pick the carrot off the top! We are now up to 3 pinches a day.


----------



## TrasaM (16 February 2014)

marmalade76 said:



			Does it make humans smell of curry?
		
Click to expand...

I've not noticed any smell ..but then turmeric is more for colour than flavour.. It's possible I might turn yellow though


----------



## marmalade76 (17 February 2014)

Cheers. I'm considering feeding to my husband but he wouldn't want to smell like a curry house..


----------



## dianchi (17 February 2014)

Global herbs new "hocks" is turmeric based too!

Have to say I haven't seen a major change in my girl, so perhaps she isn't as bad as I think she is?!


----------



## dalidaydream (17 February 2014)

Just to add a slightly different perspective - I had my pony on turmeric for quite a while, along with linseed and pepper but I recently saw something (on the turmeric users group on Facebook) that suggested that it could give a horse gastric ulcers.  I found this interesting as I'd long suspected pony was suffering from ulcers and I'd started him on Ritetrac to see if it made a difference.  I had noticed a slight difference in him but not as big a change as I would've hoped for.  After seeing the report about turmeric I stopped using it and after a couple of days I noticed a distinct improvement in his ulcer symptoms.  Incidently, he is also much freer in his movement since stopping the turmeric - I suspect the oil has more to do with the improvement people see than the turmeric (I also tried turmeric myself and noticed absolutely no improvement).  Or maybe it wasn't joint stiffness in his case.  It's possible that the turmeric doesn't actually cause ulcers but may irritate them - so I'd say it's something to be aware of.

Conversely I did have my elderly dog on turmeric for quite a while and I did notice quite a big difference in her.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (19 February 2014)

3Beasties said:



			On the way home he was like a 4 year old on speed
		
Click to expand...



Having the same problem with my 22-year old, been behaving like a hooligan lately (been having turmeric for just over a month). Tanked off with me today up a 30 ft banking when a cyclist came whizzing round the bend behind us. Pre-turmeric he wouldn't have batted an eyelid!


----------

